# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  حكم محكمة النقض المصرية في" انقضاء عقد الوكالة  "

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم 2044 لسنة 52 ق جلسة27 -2-1989
الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(1-2)      وكالة " انقضاء عقد الوكالة  "
 (2)    عدم انصراف آثار عقد الوكالة بعد وفاة الموكل أو الوكيل إلى ورثته بوصفهم خلفا عاما . علة ذلك . م 714 مدنى . ( مثال فى شأن تظهير توكيلى لسند إذنى)

القاعدة:

2- نصت المادة 714 من القانون المدني على انتهاء الوكالة بموت الموكل ومن ثم فلا ينصرف آثار عقد الوكالة بعد وفاة الموكل أو الوكيل إلى ورثته بوصفهم خلفا عاما باعتبار أن هذا العقد من العقود التى تراعى فيها شخصية كل متعاقد ، لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلص إلى اعتبار التظهير الحاصل من المستفيد من السند الأدنى المؤرخ 1979-11-20 إلى البنك المطعون ضده تظهيرا توكيليا وكان الثابت فى الدعوى أن المظهر توفى فى أكتوبر سنة 1980 فان وكالة البنك عن المظهر فى تحصيل قيمة السند تكون قد انتهت فى ذلك التاريخ وإذ تقدم البنك إلى السيد- رئيس محكمة شمال القاهرة بطلب إصدار أمر الأداء بقيمة ذلك السند فى 1981-6-30 فان صفته فى استصدار الأمر ومباشرة الإجراءات القانونية لتحصيل قيمة السند تكون قد زالت - وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر واعتد بصفة البنك المطعون ضده كوكيل عن المظهر بدعوى عدم اعتراض الورثة رغم عدم تقديم ما يفيد موافقتهم على مباشرة البنك لتلك الإجراءات وإعلان أحدهم انقضاء الدين الثابت بالسند فانه يكون قد خالف الثابت بالأوراق مما جره إلى الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون بما يستوجب نقضه 

" سنة المكتب الفنى "  40 ج1 " رقم الصفحة -  666 -  قاعدة رقم –  115 -  "

----------

